# Moving house - moving Linea mini.



## Jimlee99 (Sep 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if I should empty the boiler before moving my linea mini?

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jimlee99 said:


> Does anyone know if I should empty the boiler before moving my linea mini?
> 
> Thanks


all depends......how far you going, who is moving it, how long will is stand idle for........I am moving, 3 miles, will take me 7 minutes and my machine will be in the back of my car, so no!


----------



## Jimlee99 (Sep 16, 2016)

Only moving to other side of town so about a mile. Going with removal men but got original packaging which is very substantial so imagine it will be fine thank you for quick reply!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would still take as much water out by emptying hot water and through group head, and not forgetting to empty the water tank!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

When I sold by Pro-700 the gentleman took it from Berkshire to Coventry if I remember correctly. He chose to empty the water tank, and just take some water out of the steam boiler via water tap. He reported no issues. Would I trust removal men to take my machine? NO WAY! I'd rather ensure the machine is nice and snug on the backseat of my own car.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I've been involved in transporting various machines about the place, and while it's a nice thing to empty the tank so it's a bit lighter to lift up and down, it's not always remembered until you get to where you're going and wonder why your equipment is so heavy.

I think that's the only real reason to do it, seeing as it's not a big deal to drain a boiler either by siphoning or otherwise, I don't know why you wouldn't


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just empty the main water tank, that's all that is required.....don't worry about the boilers and mark the box "this way up" or whatever. No need to overcomplicate things.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

The only reason to empty the boiler would be if your machine were to

sit for a

week at possibly negative temperatures. Otherwise as others have already suggested keep it simple.


----------



## Jimlee99 (Sep 16, 2016)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Would I trust removal men to take my machine? NO WAY! I'd rather ensure the machine is nice and snug on the backseat of my own car.


The linea Mini in its box doesn't fit in my car! first world problem I know. It has pallet built into the box and ive filled all air spaces with bubble wrap so im assuming it will be ok. Thank you all very helpful.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jimlee99 said:


> The linea Mini in its box doesn't fit in my car! first world problem I know. It has pallet built into the box and ive filled all air spaces with bubble wrap so im assuming it will be ok. Thank you all very helpful.


Make sure it's the last thing loaded so it can come out first & be used while the headache of unloading everything else takes it's toll.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

When I bought the Speedster, @EricC emptied it completely as it's very heavy and even heavier when full (plus it gave me an opportunity to see how it was done). If it's manageable to lift, then I'd leave the boilers alone tbh. My journey was a but longer though (Liverpool to Goole) and I'm lucky enough to have a small van so could sit it on the pallet base in the back.


----------



## aubs66 (Jun 29, 2019)

What is the process for refilling? Will the machine do this automatically?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

aubs66 said:


> What is the process for refilling? Will the machine do this automatically?


This thread is over a year old now. But yes the LM will auto fill from the tank or mains if connected.

As this is your first post I recommend introducing yourself and telling a bit about yourself. Always looks a bit better when people know a bit about you.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

